# Can't think of anything clever to say but hello!



## als1626 (Dec 16, 2006)

Yet another newbie here. I don't know why, but all of a sudden I'm all obsessed with MAC. Out of the clear blue sky. Seriously. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 No clue why all of a sudden,

Anyway, hi! This is a great community, and I'm glad to be a part of it.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Dec 16, 2006)

Well then, you found us at the perfect time!  Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## jayme (Dec 16, 2006)

Hi ALS1626
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ,

wanna say hello to you and Iam new too.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




jayme


----------



## als1626 (Dec 16, 2006)

Hey everyone! Thanks for the welcome.

Is this where I should admit that I've spent almost $300 on MAC stuff in the last two days.  Eeep.  I hear the letters "LE" and have a panic attack! Even if it's something I have no idea whether I'd want...


----------



## Janice (Dec 16, 2006)

Slow down woman. ^_^ It'll turn into a monster, especially around the LE peak (the holiday collections). Read some of the thread about the collections before you head to your counter. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Glad to have you here.


----------



## User40 (Dec 17, 2006)

Hello, and welcome! I'm new too. I didn't use MAC before either; fell in love with the Formal Black Collection and now I'm hooked!


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Dec 17, 2006)

to Specktra! Glad to have you join us.


----------



## juli (Dec 17, 2006)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## caffn8me (Dec 17, 2006)

Hey!  No need to say anything clever at all - most of my ramblings here are inane gibberish 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Welcome aboard


----------



## Dawn (Dec 19, 2006)

Welcome!!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Dec 20, 2006)

welcome 2 specktra


----------



## tadzio79 (Dec 21, 2006)

Hello there, welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## jayme (Dec 24, 2006)

Happy Christmas . . . 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




jayme


----------

